# IP gateway ping test failed



## jsinspiron1545 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a Dell inspiron 1545 laptop, which will not connect to my BT homehub, I know it is not the hub as can connect with my old PC. I ran a connections diagnostics test and it failed at IP Gateway ping. What do I do, please can anybody help as I am clueless, so please speak/type slowly.


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

How are you connecting to the Hub wirelessly or wired?

Could you please run the command "ipconfig /all" within the command line(Start>Run>CMD>Enter). Then Right click the window and choose select all. Then Ctrl+C to copy and paste it in your next reply using Ctrl+V.

Thanks.


----------



## jsinspiron1545 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have tried both wired and wireless neither work. Did the ipconfig thing, and it says lots of things but can't do copy and paste as using unconnected computers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Use removable media (floppy, CD, USB flash drive, etc.) to copy a text file from one computer to the other.


----------



## jsinspiron1545 (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't, have got flash drive but there are no file edit view, tools things at top to use.


----------



## jsinspiron1545 (Mar 30, 2011)

remember dealing with computer idiot here.


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

If you paste the IPconfig results into NotePad you can then save the file to a USB flash drive.


----------



## jsinspiron1545 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I've done it as an attachment to this. Fingers crossed

(and copied here for easy reference ...)


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ju-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-E3-2A-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-E3-2A-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-BA-DB-DB-25-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1d8b:523e:2743:3514%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 March 2011 16:30:45
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 31 March 2011 16:30:45
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-CB-91-39-A4-BA-DB-DB-25-B7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I copied your attachment to your post so we can reference more conveniently.

You have a good IP configuration, so failure to ping the gateway (192.168.1.254) makes me first suspect a non-Windows firewall or security suite blocking because it is mis-configured or corrupted. What one(s) do, or did, you have on the machine?


----------

